# Fly Cutter



## Randy803 (Jan 16, 2018)

I needed a larger capacity Fly Cutter, so I made one on the old South Bend lathe today. Also made the Brown and Sharpe 9 Taper arbor to go with it for my mill. Uses 3/4 boring bars.


----------



## barnett (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice job, Did you use a taper attachment ?


----------



## Randy803 (Jan 24, 2018)

barnett said:


> Nice job, Did you use a taper attachment ?


Thanks! Yes I used my SouthBends taper attachment to make the arbor. Set it up with a dial indicator to make the correct taper.


----------



## JPigg55 (Jan 24, 2018)

You'll have to let us know how it works out (video post).
Looks like you are using the set screws on the boring head to hold the boring bar in place and the angle.


----------

